# Kung gayo'y may ginintuang puso...



## romelako

"Kung *gayo’y* may ginintuang puso, ha, Glenna? *Parang* si Robin Hood na nagnanakaw sa mayayaman para itulong sa mahihirap?"


Could I please get a translation of the text, as well as an explanation for the following *bolded* words and their usage?  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## DotterKat

"Kung *gayo’y* may ginintuang puso, ha, Glenna? *Parang* si Robin Hood na nagnanakaw sa mayayaman para itulong sa mahihirap?"

The lines preceding this one are apparently talking about a person who has Robin Hood qualities. The text you have given continues with the thought:

(*Then *OR _*If that is the case, *_(he/she) has a golden (generous) heart, isn't that so, Glenna?  (He/she) is just like Robin Hood who robs the rich in order to help the poor.


"Kung gayo'y" (_*then*_) functions in the above text as a connecting adverb that relates the ideas expressed in the clause where it is found with the ideas in the clause immediately preceding it ---- that is why I pointed out the importance of the lines that come before the text you quoted.  The lines that come before must be talking about specific examples of how this person is generous to the less fortunate by (apparently) somehow taking advantage of the rich.


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Could "gayo'y" be "kayo'y" instead?  In that case: If you (plural) have golden hearts, Glenna....


----------

